# crohns - cytokines and drugs



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi all. I have a DD from my first ICSI FET. I was on infliximab for my crohns at the time. Ive been in remission since I got pregnant and doing well for the last 2 years. 
Ive tried ICSI and FET again for baby #2 and it hasn't worked. Ive moved to ARGC and they tested my cytokines and they came out at 36.5 which is high. They have suggested I take humira but im already on azathioprine. It seems cytokines are involved in implantation from what ive read so its important I tackle this but I don't want to take Humira and Azathioprine together. 

Anyone else with crohns on drugs already taken extra immune suppressants for fertility?


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi KL

I think Agate over on the immunes thread may be able to help you, here's a link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

Good Luck

Dory
xxx


----------

